# Sticky  Safe Travel Tips



## wug (May 19, 2011)

*Safe Travel Tips* Guide collected and compiled by Wug.

One of the great joys of owning a motorhome is being able to visit new places in a self-contained unit, whether at home or abroad. For the vast majority the trip goes off without incident, but occasionally something goes wrong and the whole experience is ruined. However, there are a few simple precautions we can take to make the chance of a mishap less likely. Thanks to the combined wisdom of MHF members we have compiled a list of Tips to help make your visit safer. Pick'n'mix as you like, although there are a number of basic safety measures such as locking doors, not leaving valuables in full view which it would be foolish to ignore, and remember, if you don't feel safe somewhere then leave and go elsewhere.

Many thanks to all those members whose contributions enabled this guide to be produced.

Online advice is also available from the AA, RAC, The Caravan Club and the Camping and Caravanning Club. They also have leaflets on how the law affects drivers in different countries.

Van Security

Try to give the impression that the motorhome is occupied.

If there are net curtains draw these and fly screens but not the blackout blinds.

If leaving for a limited period, i.e. shopping:

Turn on the TV/radio and have the sound high enough to be heard from outside. Those with satellite dishes should raise them.

Say cheerio to 'ghost' occupants when you shut the doors. (my wife's favourite, and most embarrassing!).

Clear the dash of all clutter especially maps, guide books and other 'touristy' items.

Park as near to busy areas, especially in shopping car parks, as is sensibly possible.

A shiny, clean motorhome is a dead giveaway that you have just arrived and are loaded with spending money and other attractive goodies.

Make sure there are no sucker marks on the windscreen (from the satnav mount).

When on an aire, campsite or lunchtime stop, always keep the cab doors locked and if you leave the habitation door side of the van even for a minute, lock that door too.

When stopping for fuel at a motorway services, always lock all doors as you approach, and re-lock the driver's door as you get out to fill up. The Memsahib is very vulnerable while you go into the shop to pay for the fuel!! (We have had undesirables using the old distraction trick at the cab window while a mate tried the hab door - which fortunately has a remote lock on the cab door armrest.)

Get a decent alarm, so if you are broken into you will be warned, and the possible robbers frightened off.

Avoid parking up overnight at Autoroute Aires, especially on the main holiday routes to the South of France - if you feel in the least bit uncomfortable about a place, go off the Autoroute and use an official Aire de Service Camping Cars in a village or town, a campsite or even just park up on a quiet road away from the Autoroute. This is a useful link for finding campsites just off the motorways. http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/00frame.htm

Plan it a little, if you need to overnight somewhere en route, get the aires book out, or check on the Camping Car web sites or our own sites / aires listings - don't leave it until you've driven 500 miles, and are getting too tired.

And finally, don't be scared by these stories, don't put yourself in danger, take a bit longer to find an overnight stop, you'll feel a lot better in the morning, having found a nice village with a boulangerie for an authentic Breakfast.

Our usual practice when leaving mh on site in a car park at night etc:
Pull up mossie nets at windows, ensure all windows and rooflights are closed. 
Turn swivel seat through 90 degrees and lock onto base. 
Put seat belts through armrests and then fasten them. 
Fix alarmed cable between doors. 
Leave mh via hab door which also has a Fiamma door lock. 
Lock with fob which arms Cobra alarm system. 
Walk away from mh and see if there are any undesirables about. 
If a parking / sleeping area feels unsafe, move on.

When overnighting in a strange place, and not 100% sure about it, leave the front interior blinds open, but close the partition curtain to the hab area, and rotate the cab seats to the travelling position. 
Set the alarm in the night mode, so that warning flashing LEDs can be viewed through the cab windows. 
Also, if an A Class with only one cab door, secure a plastic coated steel cable through the interior door handle and the steering wheel, (or cab seat armrests, if substantial enough), with the use of a carabiner. If they do prise the door open, it'll only be far enough to trigger the entry sensors for the alarm. 
For personal safety reasons, eg, in the event of a fire, do not use a padlock, as this will dangerously hinder or restrict your safe exit.

If levelling the front of the MH on ramps, reverse up them. That way, if needs be you can jump in the driving seat and pull away safely, remembering to do a slight turn to the right or left to avoid the rear wheels contacting the ramps. 
Leaving a pair of ramps behind is a very small price to pay for a quick and safe departure.

However tired, make the effort to check out the stopover before deciding to spend the night there. I think it's a very rare occurrence to be robbed, but for the sake of a couple of minutes preparation it might be worth doing.

We put a notice on the hab door in 4 languages "Beware of the dog".

When parking wild/aire/carpark for the night, always reverse into your slot leaving a clear way forward in case you want to leave in a hurry. You really don't want to have to faff around doing 3 point turns in the middle of the night.

And, expanding on what has been said before, if you don't feel comfortable - move on - so try and have a Plan B on the books every night. If you do choose to move on at 2am, you don't want to have to start searching out somewhere else - just plug in Plan B.

We have spring loaded expandable net curtain rods in place, on the inside of the two sliding windows. This prevents them being forced open from the outside. They are effective and act as a visual deterrent as well.

On the way from the Stratford Show to Swansea, we are calling in at Vanbitz, to have a couple of external LEDS wired in to our existing Strikeback Alarm, so that they are visible to any opportunists approaching the vehicle, especially in the dark. The job's just a tad too sophisticated, for me to do it myself.

I met a Dutch Hymer owner at Le Touquet, who had installed reversing sensors in the bottom metal body skirt, on either side of his MH, where there were windows or doors. He and his wife did a lot of "wild camping" in very remote places, so if anyone approached within x amount of feet, the sensors would alert the occupants. Now that is "belt and braces" stuff.

I fitted a pair of flashing LED's I got from Maplins, outside the blinds which are independently switched on/off, I don't have the expertise to wire them into the Sigma alarm fitted before delivery.

These small alarms fitted to windows may be fine for some. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Milenco-Sle...BG1C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1338289126&sr=8-4

Re:- Milenco alarms
You can fit a rape/personal alarm in such a way that anyone opening the window past a point that you set will cause the pin to come out of the alarm. The good thing about personal alarms is that they are louder than the usual burglar alarms and can be bought with a "strobing" noise so tend to be noticed more than the usual flat note of most alarms.

As a result of reading the security tips on here, we have purchased the Milenco Sleep Safe Alarms. 6 of them for our windows and doors for £16 from Amazon. They work brilliantly- really loud. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Milenco-Sleep-Safe-Window-Door-Alarm/dp/B002PIBG1C

We have also ordered a rape alarm with a tie at each end, to connect our bikes to the bike rack. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330720627954?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksi d=p3984.m1439.l2649

Finally, we dug a length of webbing with rachet attached out of the shed to attach through the cab doors. Now having second thoughts having read on here about the 2.4m alarmed cable!! Hmmmm

Even when you are on a campsite remember to lock your bikes up, our neighbours have had their bike stolen, even though we are on a very nice campsite in a nice area, and the site is locked up at night.
Bikes: always locked to mh with alarmed cable. When we are in bed the alarm is popped inside the window above my head. _(Ed. Note. Bikes may not be insured when chained to the m/h. Amazingly the van is not considered an "immovable object" by many insurers)_

One of my headlamp protectors was pinched. I'm almost certain it was nicked, since I had such a struggle to get the other one off for modification. 
I have now drilled a small hole, not too near the corner, and used a bit of nylon cord to fix the protectors to the van bodywork.
If I am being unfair to scrotes and it did actually blow off, this should prevent that happening again. It may also deter any future thieves - or a bit of wire could be used instead, if preferred.

Personal Documents, Valuables etc.

Fit a safe AND USE IT !!! Having been robbed we now have a safe bolted down in the garage and we do use it and we hang a stout dog lead over the wing mirror and put dish of water outside when parked on out of way places.

Should the worst happen and the motorhome gets stolen with all your documentation on board - before leaving from home scan and copy all your docs/credit card details etc onto SD cards for each of you. We have some from Play.com that hang on a cord around our necks. They also stay hidden (hopefully) if you get mugged and lose your wallet etc. _(Ed. Note. There is free encryption software available. Just Google for it if required.)_

We also have all the phone numbers of credit card cancelling service, motorhome insurance etc on our mobile phones.

Print copies of all necessary travel documents & info: 
- passports 
- vehicle & travel insurance (contact tel & policy no.s) 
- vehicle/habitation warranty (contact tel & policy no.s) 
- breakdown service (contact tel & policy no.s) 
- V5 
- euro emission category evidence (homologation letter) 
- most recent weight/axle weight receipt 
but 
make sure that your address and any personal details that might allow someone to identify your home is obliterated.

Better still, e-mail them to yourself.

If you have under bed storage sleep on your valuables 
ie.-passport/cards /money/lap top/ sat nav etc etc.

If you go out leave a tin of dog food on show, might sound daft but scumbags don't like dogs. Leave even if you haven't got a dog.

If you are of the nature that you worry about having your small valuables nicked while you're away from the van, instead of having your cell phone in one place, your camera in another, your wallet in another, all over the van, keep them all in a "day bag" close at hand. Whenever you leave your van, pop the sat nav into the bag and off you go.

Just don't get mugged.

I keep an old wallet with expired credit cards in it handy for the driver's seat that I would happily surrender. I also make sure I have one current bank card (that we don't use usually abroad) hidden securely so that we would have access to funds should the worst come to the worst.

Make sure all your handbag, keys etc etc are put away safe at night. 
Don't just leave them on the dashboard or seat.

On the Road

If you are flagged down in an area which is at all remote and unpopulated, don't stop if you can possibly avoid it. (If it was a genuine emergency a local vehicle will be along soon, and they will speak the same language.)

Even a plains clothes police car will have a whoo-whoo and the police just love to embarrass you with them!

downloadable database of co-ordinates for police stations. It's likely to be on your satnav under " Points of Interest- Police Station ".

One member has pre-printed cards with a message in the appropriate language which can be held up to anyone who attempts to stop your vehicle. See the appendix at end.

May I add a suggestion about driving, which is especially applicable to RHD in Europe or LHD in UK(Japan etc - it is not just UK):

Fit parabolic mirrors - because drivers are a long way from the opposite-side mirror and slip roads can be 45 degrees. Do not go for the 2-3" stick-on type, which are fine for a driver's side mirror on a car but useless at distance on the opposite side of a MH.

Oh, and in Europe drive on the RH side of the road!

"Train" your navigator to use very clear instructions when telling you whether or not it is safe to proceed at (say) an oblique crossroads, or overtaking a tractor in France (in a RHD Van).

It's very difficult to discriminate between (for example) "No" and "Go".

The words need to sound completely different, and should be used consistently on every occasion. Something like, "Yes" and "No" would be fine, or perhaps, "Clear" and "Wait".

A small point, but I wonder how many accidents have occurred because the driver misheard an instruction from the passenger . . . and in some situations you have little option but to rely on their direction.

Our system is "CLear LEFT" or "Wait" - no explanations or anything else and the driver simply complies. If the gap is likely to be closer than very easy we say "Clear Left - Expedite".

If the driver wants to know if it is clear to the left, whilst he is still watching to the right he will say "Clear Right" and the reply is either "Clear Left" with or without "Expedite" or "Wait"

For pulling out or overtaking advisory it is simply "Wait" or "Clear Ahead" or "Clear Both".

For those moments when you're heading towards a narrowing road or a low bridge and your mind goes blank : laminate a card with details of your van's dimensions (height, width, length etc) written on it and stick it somewhere you can see it if necessary.

Not a safety issue but, if you're apt to forget where all the various orifices are on your van- fuel, fresh water, waste water tap, gaslow filler - then a similar card with them shown will save you having to do a reverse and come back facing the right way.

A good place to put these details is on the back of the drivers sun blind.

Campsite Identity Card - do you hand over your passport?

I took colour photocopies of the photo page of our passports and laminated them. Every site so far has accepted them instead of our actual passports, which we keep.

I use a Camping Carnet - available from Caravan Club, or for a better quality item, ACSI - CC one has items that you complete in pen, ACSI one has all the details printed on it nicely.

I think the ACSI was free because I bought the Camping Card - well worth the money!! and the ACSI Club ID is accepted in place of your passport.

Finally, some general tips

If you got a plastic E111 card when they first came out, it has almost certainly expired and you don't get a reminder! Worth checking before setting out on holiday.

Buy one (or two - one for the Memsahib) of these spring snap hooks and tie it to your keyring with a suitable length of dayglow yellow nylon cord. http://www.s3i.co.uk/spring-snap-hook.php It's dead easy then to snap it on (or off) your belt loop and drop the keys in your pocket. If you should still manage to drop your keys the yellow cord will make them easier to spot.

General safety suggestions

Avoid 'seedier' areas of the cities you visit, especially at night. 
Ask your hotel manager for advice on 'safe' versus 'unsafe' local areas. 
As a general rule, city streets that include children and women suggest the area is safe for families. 
Carry with you at all times the contact details of the UK embassy. If your city doesn't have an UK embassy, find out which other country's embassy is available to help you, such as the US or other friendly embassy. 
Keep a photocopy of your passport and all other important documents in a safe place. 
Use ATMs during the day, when there are people around. 
Try to rely more on credit cards than cash. 
If you are mugged, don't fight back. It is better to lose a few dollars and a wristwatch than get injured. 
Avoid incidents such as fights, riots or civil disturbances at all times.

Cards for phoney police

I put the English on the back of each then laminate it helps keep clean and 
easier if ever have to hold up to the window. We always keep a throw 
away camera in the front of MH too. Was told this is a deterrent ( could 
use mobile phone) any would be thief would not like photo taking.

English

DUE TO REPORTS OF FALSE POLICE OFFICERS, TO BE ABLE TO SEARCH OUR VEHICLE, WE REQUIRE THE PRESENCE OF AN OFFICIAL POLICE CAR AND UNIFORMED POLICE WITH THEIR IDENTIFICATION

French

GRACE AUX RAPPORTS DES AGENTS DE POLICE DE PAUX,POUR ETRE EN MESURE DE CHERCHER NOTRE VEHICULE, NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE LA PRESENCE D'UNE VOITURE DE POLICE OFFICIELLE ET DES POLICIERS EN UN UNIFORME AVEC LEUR IDENTIFICATION

Spanish

DEBIDO A LA DENUNCIA DE FALSOS POLICIAS,
PARA PROCEDER AL RECISTRO DEL VEHICULO PEDIMOS
LA PRESENCIA DE POLICIA OFICIAL
AGENTE CON UNIFORME Y PLACA ED IDENTIFICACION


----------

